# Did you need a birth certificate to marry in the Philippines? (U.S. Citizen)



## samhoustonian (12 mo ago)

Hi guys, I know there are a lot of US citizens here who have gotten married in the PI. Did you need (and were asked to for) your birth certificate before they would allow you to marry? I know they also want an affidavit that you haven't been married before, but it's the birth certificate issue that's tripping me up. I wasn't born in the States, and the country where I'm originally from, aren't the best when it comes to keeping records. I'm attempting to find if one is even available, but in case I can't locate it, does anyone know if this is an absolute MUST?

I'm hoping to do a civil wedding in Cebu City, if that matters.

Thanks all for any info.


----------



## M.C.A. (Feb 24, 2013)

samhoustonian said:


> Hi guys, I know there are a lot of US citizens here who have gotten married in the PI. Did you need (and were asked to for) your birth certificate before they would allow you to marry? I know they also want an affidavit that you haven't been married before, but it's the birth certificate issue that's tripping me up. I wasn't born in the States, and the country where I'm originally from, aren't the best when it comes to keeping records. I'm attempting to find if one is even available, but in case I can't locate it, does anyone know if this is an absolute MUST?
> 
> I'm hoping to do a civil wedding in Cebu City, if that matters.
> 
> Thanks all for any info.


You will need an original certified copy of your Birth Certificate, you must have one because there's no way that you can get a US Passport without an original birth certificate, you will also need it if you apply for a Permanent Resident Visa. If you have prior divorces, you'll need the original signed or certified copy from the city you divorced in.

Don't forget to make sure she hasn't been married before and also that she doesn't have any kids because if so your troubles will only continue to spiral.

Here's a link I started working on recently (work in progress) it's not complete yet but it's about marriage and has links. Fiance Marriage Visa Useful links thread


----------



## Lunkan (Aug 28, 2020)

M.C.A. said:


> Don't forget to make sure she hasn't been married before and also that she doesn't have *any kids* because if so your troubles will only continue to spiral.


 If the father is out of the picture disapeared for years, any more - legal  - problems if she has kids than if wanting to go/move abroad or adopt?


----------



## M.C.A. (Feb 24, 2013)

Lunkan said:


> If the father is out of the picture disapeared for years, any more - legal  - problems if she has kids than if wanting to go/move abroad or adopt?


Problems if the father shows up after hearing a Westerner is courting his former wife YES! Money, you are a walking bank.

Marital laws are enforced here especially when it comes to us foreigners. 

Not only are you setting yourself for an arrest, year's of incarceration in a Philippine holding cell with probably a 100 other guys but eventual deportation and blacklisting and if that doesn't happen it'll be Blackmail by the husband or a set up by your new girlfriend and her husband. 

Get ready to lose your nest egg and everything else you have put into the relationship.

There's no such thing, as doing the right thing, you aren't doing anyone here any favors, we are looked at as wallets plain and simple or playboys messing with a married woman, you don't want to mess with married women especially with kids no matter what story you get fed.

If you accept that the woman has been abandoned then you also accept the baggage you've just inherited, good luck with your Visa situations.


----------



## Lunkan (Aug 28, 2020)

M.C.A. said:


> Problems if the father shows up after hearing a Westerner is courting his former wife YES! Money, you are a walking bank.
> 
> Marital laws are enforced here especially when it comes to us foreigners.
> ...
> If you accept that the woman has been abandoned then you also accept the baggage you've just inherited, good luck with your Visa situations.


 I am NOT talking about married women, 
I am talking about KIDS born OUTSIDE marriage and abandonded by father. Sometimes he isnt even at the birth certificate of the child which can make it easier.
Then there arent any Martial law proiblems.

Are there any more problems concerning *kids* born outside marriage, than the two situations I wrote about in the earlier post? (=Going abroad. Adoption.)


----------



## M.C.A. (Feb 24, 2013)

Lunkan said:


> I am NOT talking about married women,
> I am talking about KIDS born OUTSIDE marriage and abandonded by father. Sometimes he isnt even at the birth certificate of the child which can make it easier.
> Then there arent any Martial law proiblems.
> 
> Are there any more problems concerning *kids* born outside marriage, than the two situations I wrote about in the earlier post? (=Going abroad. Adoption.)


You'd better talk with a lawyer.


----------



## Lunkan (Aug 28, 2020)

M.C.A. said:


> You'd better talk with a lawyer.


 I dont have any such problem (for the moment). 
I just asked you because you wrote mensioned kids,, thats why I asked you  because perhaps you know if there are any more possible problems than the two I know of.


----------



## samhoustonian (12 mo ago)

M.C.A. said:


> You will need an original certified copy of your Birth Certificate, you must have one because there's no way that you can get a US Passport without an original birth certificate, you will also need it if you apply for a Permanent Resident Visa. If you have prior divorces, you'll need the original signed or certified copy from the city you divorced in.
> 
> Don't forget to make sure she hasn't been married before and also that she doesn't have any kids because if so your troubles will only continue to spiral.
> 
> Here's a link I started working on recently (work in progress) it's not complete yet but it's about marriage and has links. Fiance Marriage Visa Useful links thread


I don't, because there was the option of using my citizenship certificate that I received upon becoming a naturalized citizen. AFAIK they've always offered this option for people like me and I've never had to go digging for my birth certificate.

I'm wondering if the Philippines authority will do the same...


----------



## Gary D (Oct 28, 2013)

samhoustonian said:


> I don't, because there was the option of using my citizenship certificate that I received upon becoming a naturalized citizen. AFAIK they've always offered this option for people like me and I've never had to go digging for my birth certificate.
> 
> I'm wondering if the Philippines authority will do the same...


The philippines is the most anul country in the world when it comes to paperwork. I wish you luck.


----------

